

What’s New in Node.js and libuv this Week - sickeythecat
http://blog.strongloop.com/whats-new-in-node-js-and-libuv-april-25-2013/

======
jameswyse
Nothing exciting, really.

I'm just waiting on the "We've fixed crypto performance" post.

<https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/5015>

